# AMT reissues the Man from U.N.C.L.E. car



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah its a car but it fits in well here too...

I picked the kit up today at the LHS for $25. It comes in a large, flat, box compared to the usual little car kit boxes. The box top says Piranha Spy Car and makes no mention of the Man from U.N.C.L.E, although all of the original kit's M f U parts are included. 

Oddly you get a large set of decals for the Piranha convertible car, but the kit is not a 2 in 1 and only builds the U.N.C.L.E car. The decals are nice but a waste since they don't go on the version included in the kit. 

The parts come molded in a grey-blue plastic, along with both clear and tinted window parts, a very nice, bright, CLEAN chrome parts tree, and four pad printed tires. You can flip the tires around as one side are printed plain like red lines, and the opposite sides have blue lines and white lettering.

The instructions are typical modern type, but do include painting instructions, which the old ones did not have. No color for the body is specified though. They just say to paint it BC (Body Color). The TV car was a lightish metallic blue/grey.

A nice b/w and color photo book on the real car is included too. There are a lot of photos of the car, engine, interior, etc. in general. Nothing really from the TV show though except one publicity photo that may be just that - a girl in a secret agent costume posting with the car versus anything from M F A or Girl From U.N.C.L.E.

It's nice to see the kit back. The car also reminded me of Ed Straker's car from the UFO TV series.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Yeah its a car but it fits in well here too...
> 
> I picked the kit up today at the LHS for $25. It comes in a large, flat, box compared to the usual little car kit boxes. The box top says Piranha Spy Car and makes no mention of the Man from U.N.C.L.E, although all of the original kit's M f U parts are included.
> 
> ...





Yes it is a bit Strakers car like which ain't no bad thing. Nice bit of 70s retro future.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

I need to get this, and the PE kit from Para.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rja said:


> I need to get this, and the PE kit from Para.


what scale is this car..please???
TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1/25 like pretty much every other AMT car.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> 1/25 like pretty much every other AMT car.


TY,
anyone have any pics/links to this ???
TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bubba 123 said:


> TY,
> anyone have any pics/links to this ???
> TY,
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Does this help?
http://culttvman.com/main/sneak-peak-piranha-super-spy-car/


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

lol that has to be the BEST answer to a question EV'A!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

its also been on the R2 site a few months http://round2models.com/models/amt/piranha-spy-car


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

More like a few days - this is the first listing I've seen for 2015 AMT releases this year. All the other model manufacturers under the Round 2 umbrella still show only listings for 2014. BTW, Paragraphix isn't letting the grass grow under their feet: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=pgx192.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> TY,
> anyone have any pics/links to this ???
> TY,
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


thank you,..1 & All :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm Ive seen the kit on Round 2 for a while now. Probably its been there since late January? They have two versions of the kit too but only one is on their web site, I think. At any rate the kit is out... a simple google search brings up some info.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Just ordered mine yesterday. Can't wait!

Jeff


----------



## trbobtr (Mar 9, 2015)

*AMT Pirahna Super Spy Car*

I just got mine today. So far happy with the new issue.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I got mine last week; it's a great kit, with well molded parts, and a fair amount of extras. Love the included art print and the color booklet with all the cool photos. One thing I noticed was the color the kit was molded in was a pretty good match for the color of the car on U.N.C.L.E. I was considering not painting the car, but simply coating the body with Future to give it a nice glossy finish.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

In the show, the car had two different finishes. The first was all blue, then it was changed to be blue, with a kind of matt silver finish below the trim line.

David.


----------

